

Blogging is stupid - clawrencewenham
http://blogging.infogami.com/manifesto.html

======
pjscott
Have a look at the blog posts at one of the programming language aggregators,
and see how many of the article's criticisms apply. Examples:

<http://planet.haskell.org/>

<http://planet.python.org/>

Blogs can be very useful.

~~~
clawrencewenham
The site anticipated you:

<http://blogging.infogami.com/whats_it_good_for.html>

